# One or two spots open for Friday 5/18.



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

As long as the current forecast holds, I will be headed offshore for Aj's, grouper, and various other tasty creatures. I need one, possibly 2, to pitch in on costs. I am running a 266SF World Cat with F200s out of POC. I plan on leaving at twilight and returning sometime that evening. Pm me or email me at [email protected] for more details if you are interested.

Collin


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I still have an open spot for a tag-along out of POC on Friday. Call me at (580) 235-2338 if interested. I will be running around getting gear together today, so leave a message if I don't answer. 

Collin


----------

